# Abbia c'entrato/centrato qualcosa



## Divano

salve a tutti! 
Ho un dubbio atroce che mi ha spinto a registrarmi su wordreference pur di chiarirlo

Si tratta della frase
"abbia c'entrato/centrato qualcosa"

Posta in contesto direi che si potrebbe inserire così

"Non credo che la sua voglia di giocare abbia c'entrato/centrato qualcosa nello sviluppo della sua prestazione"

Sinceramente non saprei se centrato o c'entrato siano termini corretti per cui nel dubbio li inserisco entrambi, ma ciò che mi preme sapere è perchè alcuni mi hanno fatto notare che proprio l'intera frase non "si puo sentire" (o leggere nel qual caso ) 

Aiuto


----------



## alfaalfa

Divano said:


> l'intera frase non "si puo sentire"


Comunque se fosse italiano sarebbe c'entrato.


----------



## bearded

Salve, Divano, e benvenuto nel forum!
Bisogna distinguere due verbi dal significato diverso:  centrare (cogliere  nel centro,  ''azzeccare'' qualcosa) ed entrarci (aver a che fare con qualcosa).
Il primo è un verbo transitivo e vuole l'ausiliare avere (con le sue osservazioni egli ha centrato l'argomento);  il secondo non è altro che il verbo ''entrare'' con la particella ci (=in ciò) come suffisso enclitico: è quindi un verbo intransitivo e vuole l'ausiliare essere (in questo avvenimento egli non c'è entrato affatto).
Nella tua frase ci sono alcuni errori:
- è sbagliato ''abbia c'entrato'':  esiste solo ''abbia centrato'' (ma non è quello che vuoi dire tu);
- la forma corretta è quindi ''ci sia entrata''
- dato che il verbo entrarci è intransitivo, non può avere un complemento oggetto (qualcosa).
Secondo me, la tua frase in sostanza va così modificata:
Non credo che la sua voglia di giocare ci sia entrata per qualcosa nello sviluppo della sua prestazione.

(Ho suggerito una frase secondo me grammaticalmente corretta, tuttavia un po' ''faticosa'' in Italiano - specialmente perché il verbo entrarci si usa poco al passato prossimo o al congiuntivo composto). Per rendere la frase più scorrevole, io proporrei di cambiarla così:
''Secondo me la sua voglia di giocare non ha avuto niente a che fare con (lo sviluppo del)la sua prestazione''.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Divano,
in effetti, anche per me è oscuro il significato della frase che hai posto alla nostra attenzione.
Comunque la differenza tra le due parole è nel verbo d'origine:
1. «C'entra» equivalente a «ci entra», da "Entrarci", ossia "entra[re] dentro, entra[re] lí";
2. «Centra» da "Centrare", ovvero "prendere il centro, colpire in pieno".

«Abbia c'entrato» non mi sembra italiano corretto, innanzitutto per l'uso dell'ausiliare che non può essere «avere» ma solo «essere».

Un paio di correzioni .





Divano said:


> [P]erché alcuni mi hanno fatto notare che proprio l'intera frase non "si può sentire" (o leggere nel qual caso )



Edit: crosspost con Alfaalfa e Bearded Man. Ciao!


----------



## Divano

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Divano,
> in effetti, anche per me è oscuro il significato della frase che hai posto alla nostra attenzione.
> Comunque la differenza tra le due parole è nel verbo d'origine:
> 1. «C'entra» equivalente a «ci entra», da "Entrarci", ossia "entra[re] dentro, entra[re] lí";
> 2. «Centra» da "Centrare", ovvero "prendere il centro, colpire in pieno".
> 
> «Abbia c'entrato» non mi sembra italiano corretto, innanzitutto per l'uso dell'ausiliare che non può essere «avere» ma solo «essere».
> 
> Un paio di correzioni .
> 
> Edit: crosspost con Alfaalfa e Bearded Man. Ciao ad entrambi


Eh eh l'iPhone una volta fatto un errore non mi permette di tornare indietro a modificarlo sfortunatamente, almeno non senza cancellare tutto il periodo!

Il significato che volevo far intendere attraverso la mia frase era "influenzato". Quindi
"Non credo che la sua voglia di giocare abbia influenzato il risultato della sua prestazione"
"Non credo che la sua voglia di giocare abbia c'entrato qualcosa nello sviluppo della sua prestazione"

Comunque leggendo quello che mi hai scritto, solo per l'uso dell'ausiliare la mia ipotesi è da scartare! 

Quindi deduco sia completamente sbagliata la frase (per la parte che intendevo io per lo meno!).



> Salve, Divano, e benvenuto nel forum!
> Bisogna distinguere due verbi dal significato diverso: centrare (cogliere nel segno, nel centro, ''azzeccare'' qualcosa) ed entrarci (aver a che fare con qualcosa).
> Il primo è un verbo transitivo e vuole l'ausiliare avere (con le sue osservazioni egli ha centrato l'argomento); il secondo non è altro che il verbo ''entrare'' con la particella ci (=in ciò) come suffisso enclitico. E' quindi un verbo intransitivo e vuole l'ausiliare essere (in questo avvenimento egli non c'è entrato affatto).
> Nella tua frase ci sono alcuni errori:
> - è sbagliato ''abbia c'entrato'': esiste solo ''abbia centrato'' (ma non è quello che vuoi dire tu);
> - la forma corretta è quindi ''ci sia entrata''
> - dato che il verbo entrarci è intransitivo, non può avere un complemento oggetto (qualcosa).
> Secondo me, la tua frase in sostanza va così modificata:
> Non credo che la sua voglia di giocare ci sia entrata per qualcosa nello sviluppo della sua prestazione.
> 
> (Ho suggerito una frase secondo me grammaticalmente corretta, tuttavia un po' ''faticosa'' in Italiano - specialmente perché il verbo entrarci si usa poco al passato prossimo o al congiuntivo composto). Per rendere la frase più scorrevole, io proporrei di cambiarla così:
> ''Secondo me la sua voglia di giocare non ha avuto niente a che fare con (lo sviluppo del)la sua prestazione''.



Ottimo, non avevo letto questa risposta! Credo non ci sia altro da chiarire allora  Grazie mille a tutti quanti.


----------



## ohbice

"... non credo sia entrata in qualche modo/abbia avuto qualcosa a che fare con ..." anche per me 
p


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ...
> - è sbagliato ''abbia c'entrato'':  esiste solo ''abbia centrato'' (ma non è quello che vuoi dire tu);
> - la forma corretta è quindi ''ci sia entrata'' ...


Oltre a quello che dici mi pare innaturale anche l'ordine delle parole, cioè la particella "ci" nella posizione tra l'ausiliare ed il participio passato del verbo "entrare".  Dunque, vi voglio chiedere se ho ragione oppure  sarebbe accettabile anche p.e. "sia c'entrata"?


----------



## Lubella

è stato già spiegato sopra che è sbagliato


----------



## francisgranada

Sì, ma non si è menzionato l'ordine delle parole che infatti era la prima cosa che mi ha "colpito", visto che l'autore della frase in questione è un italiano.


----------



## Lubella

Perché pensi che sia italiano? Per il suo nome Divano?
Ma non tutti i divani che ti trovano in Italia sono italiani! 
Però il suo italiano è corretto, tranne quella frase.


----------



## francisgranada

Lubella said:


> ... Ma non tutti i divani che si trovano in Italia sono italiani!


 Verissimo , ma sotto il suo nome c'è scritto _Italia-Italiano_, quindi suppongo che in questo caso si tratti di un Divano che vive in Italia e la sua lingua madre è l'italiano ...


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Dunque, vi voglio chiedere se ho ragione oppure sarebbe accettabile anche p.e. "sia c'entrata"?


 Assolutamente no! L'unica forma accettabile nel caso da te richiesto è con clitico in proclisi: «ci sia entrata».
Ciao.


----------



## frugnaglio

francisgranada said:


> Oltre a quello che dici mi pare innaturale anche l'ordine delle parole, cioè la particella "ci" nella posizione tra l'ausiliare ed il participio passato del verbo "entrare".  Dunque, vi voglio chiedere se ho ragione oppure  sarebbe accettabile anche p.e. "sia c'entrata"?





Lubella said:


> Perché pensi che sia italiano? Per il suo nome Divano?
> Ma non tutti i divani che ti trovano in Italia sono italiani!
> Però il suo italiano è corretto, tranne quella frase.


Il verbo è _entrarci_, però in alcune zone d'Italia si è diffuso l'uso (scorretto) di _c'entrare_, influenzato dal fatto che la forma coniugata _c'entra_ sembra una voce del verbo _centrare_ (per lo meno nelle regioni dove non si distingue fra _c'éntra_ e _cèntra_). Inoltre credo che ci sia un altro motivo: _entrarci_ è ovviamente intransitivo, però viene talvolta usato in un modo che sembra transitivo: _questo non c'entra niente_, oppure _cosa c'entra questo?_ Da lì a percepirlo come un verbo autonomo, non più formato da _ci + entrare_, il passo è breve. Anzi, è quasi più logico intenderlo così che dire _cosa c'entra questo_.
(Col che non sto difendendo l'uso scorretto, beninteso, che anzi mi rivolta le budella ogni volta che lo sento. Però ci trovo una logica.)


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> Oltre a quello che dici mi pare innaturale anche l'ordine delle parole, cioè la particella "ci" nella posizione tra l'ausiliare ed il participio passato del verbo "entrare".  Dunque, vi voglio chiedere se ho ragione oppure  sarebbe accettabile anche p.e. "sia c'entrata"?


_Cosa c'entra _mi piace, di sicuro. Magari è un tantino casareccia, ma da quando è stata sdoganata da una (famosa?) campagna di propaganda di un (noto?) partito politico italiano, non ho più nemmeno remore di provincialismo.
_Cosa sia c'entrata _magari è un tantino più complicato da giustificare... ma per me può andare.
p

Ps: i punti di domanda mi sono sembrati necessari per questo: dato che in Italia la politica è diventata sport per pochissimi, si tratta di cose note/famose solo a una fascia di popolazione relativamente ristretta. Purtroppo è uno sport che continuo a praticare


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> _Cosa sia c'entrata _magari è un tantino più complicato da giustificare... ma per me può andare.
> p





dragonseven said:


> Assolutamente no! L'unica forma accettabile nel caso da te richiesto è con clitico in proclisi: «ci sia entrata».


Naturalmente concordo con dragonseven.
Ottimo anche il #13 di frugnaglio.


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> ... Però ci trovo una logica.)


Grazie, Frugnaglio, è appunto quella  "logica" che prima non avevo capito.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Divano said:


> salve a tutti!
> "Non credo che la sua voglia di giocare abbia c'entrato/centrato qualcosa nello sviluppo della sua prestazione"


Bon
Secondo me "entrarci" o "c'entra" è un'espressione colloquiale che in buon italiano non si usa. E soprattutto che non si usa al passato! Massimo massimo imperfetto "c'entrava".
Tutte le espressioni con il passato io le casserei. E d'altra parte, esaminando la frase proposta, si vede che l'uso del passato è del tutto inutile. E semmai è un passato continuativo.
In buon italiano si direbbe:
"Non credo che la sua voglia di giocare abbia avuto a che vedere con lo sviluppo della sua prestazione"
Se vogliamo usare un tono più discorsivo possiamo anche dire:
"Non credo che la sua voglia di giocare c'entri (o c'entrasse) con lo sviluppo della sua prestazione"
secondo l'accezione che si vuole sottolineare.

Come si vede anche il presente funziona perfettamente: non credo (oggi) che c'entri (oggi, o concetto astratto di pertinenza) o c'entrasse (allora, passato continuativo) con lo sviluppo (passato).
Ma la valutazione si fa oggi e il presente torna alla perfezione.


PS
Un italiano che ascolta interpreterebbe l'espressione "sia/abbia centrato" come forme del verbo centrare, che come detto sopra non c'entra


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> soprattutto che non si usa al passato


Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con quanto dici, e mi rallegra che in fondo tu confermi quanto avevo scritto nell'ultima parte del mio #3.
Unica obiezione: secondo me ''io non c'entro'' ecc. - in origine senz'altro colloquiale - ormai fa parte del ''buon Italiano''. E' un 'espressione accolta anche dai principali dizionari come pienamente...legittima.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Si Bearded Man, scusa se non ti ho citato, ma ancora devo familiarizzarmi con questo forum e le risposte erano tante, quando voglio citare più persone o frasi ancora non so come fare.
Concordo sul fatto che "c'entra" o "c'entrano" è entrato nella lingua, ma non al passato, prossimo o remoto che sia.
Quindi presente, imperfetto, 3a persona singolare o plurale. Almeno secondo me.
E scusa ancora se non ti ho citato.


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> presente, imperfetto, 3a persona singolare o plurale. Almeno secondo me.


Perché poi solo le 3e persone? Io aggiungerei anche le prime persone: io non c'entro, non c'entravo, noi non c'entriamo, non c'entravamo, che io c'entrassi, che noi c'entrassimo.  _Egli pensava che nella faccenda io c'entrassi, ma non era vero....

( nessuno è obbligato a citarmi  )_


----------



## quasi.stellar

Si verissimo, ma allora anche le seconde persone, _tu non c'entri_ 
perché no ... allora il mio limite è solo per il passato?
In ogni caso io non userei mai un passato composto (ma comunque non con il verbo avere, il verbo in discussione è "entrare"), ma dipende dal contesto, _in quella decisione nessuno c'entrò ... _ -.-
Si può ugualmente dire bene, _in quella decisione nessuno entrò_ ...
Non so a me pare brutto, però a questo punto non dico più niente


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> allora anche le seconde persone, _tu non c'entri_


Oops, ma certo: tutte le persone (mia distrazione).
 Al passato, entrarci effettivamente non è ''idiomatico'' (specie al passato prossimo o nei congiuntivi composti).


----------



## dragonseven

quasi.stellar said:


> In ogni caso io non userei mai un passato composto (ma comunque non con il verbo avere, il verbo in discussione è "entrare"), ma dipende dal contesto, _in quella decisione nessuno c'entrò ... _ -.-
> Si può ugualmente dire bene, _in quella decisione nessuno entrò_ ...


 Ma «entrarci» esiste con valore intensivo rispetto al solo «entrare». Ovvio, poi, che parlando formalmente sia meglio non utilizzarlo. 
Sinceramente, non vedo il motivo per cui debba escludersi, quando necessario, la possibilità di poterlo coniugare anche alle forme passate al di là dell'imperfetto... Sarà meno utilizzato, appetto al presente o all'imperfetto, ma non si può dire che sia sbagliato utilizzarlo al passato; forse al passato si tende a non apostrofare il «ci» (nella tua frase è piú facile che si dica «nessuno *ci* entrò»).
"Brutto" sí, si può dire. 

Mie impressioni.


----------



## bearded

Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con dragon. Del resto io ho parlato di uso non ''idiomatico'', non di errore.
Confermo che per me dire ''in quella decisione nessuno c'è entrato'' oppure ''non credo che tu ci sia entrato'' è appunto ''brutto'', anche se non grammaticalmente scorretto.  La ragione è forse che in questi modi e tempi il verbo si usa di più quando significa entrare materialmente (''da mesi in quella casa nessuno c'è/è entrato,  ''non credo che lì tu ci sia entrato'').


----------

